# Lowest Scoring Game in Blazers' History



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Did Kevin Harlan say the lowest scoring game in Blazers history was 71 against the Clippers? Or did he say this season? Either way it isn't right. 

What is the lowest scoring game in Blazers history? We can thank Qyntel Woods for that last basket to make the score 60....
Otherwise it would have tied the lowest scoring game I remember. January 22, 2001 the Blazers lost to the Cavs in Cleveland 58-84! 

Tonight was HORRIBLE! :hurl:


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

I believe the lowest scoring game in Blazers history is 58......but lowest scoring game at home was 68.....ladies and gentlemen, we have a new record!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Scoring 60 pts in a game this late in the season , I honestly don't think we will make it past the 1st round in the playoffs.....again


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCityJB</b>!
> I believe the lowest scoring game in Blazers history is 58......but lowest scoring game at home was 68.....ladies and gentlemen, we have a new record!


Thanks RipCityJB! I am on the road and didn't have access to the my Blazers' media guide. 

That sucked. 60 points and a national TV audience.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We are a bunch of underachieving overpaid losers. Zach,Ruben,Q are really the only ones who look like they are trying out there,and Sabas,but he never plays anymore. At times=Dale,McInnis,Daniels,Mouse. I think everyone should be refunded of their tickets,that game was horrific, words can't describe how wrong that game was.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

thats horrible, the blazers have so much talent but sometimes they just don't live up to it and why everytime I put Wells on my virtual gm does he have to suck! 1-11?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Blazers need a real go to guy, they need to make a trade in the offseason to acquire that kind of player. I can see GP going to Portland in Free Agency, they need someone like him, but I think another lowpost scoring presence would help them more.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Send Sheed to the Clipps for Brand and Odom to go along with GP for Bonzi and AD. That with DA and Zach would be a fun team with a good mix of vets and youth.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

That would be good, but that move would also mean we don't see Zach as our future PF. I would like to see Portland land Darko Milicic in the draft by trading up..or get a good young center to go along Zach Randolph.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Send Sheed to the Clipps for Brand and Odom to go along with GP for Bonzi and AD. That with DA and Zach would be a fun team with a good mix of vets and youth.


Sounds good to me. After this game. I never leave games early. I guess there is a first for everything.:hurl:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Send Sheed to the Clipps for Brand and Odom to go along with GP for Bonzi and AD. That with DA and Zach would be a fun team with a good mix of vets and youth.


You got my vote Terrible.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> I would like to see Portland land Darko Milicic in the draft by trading up..


:laugh: :laugh: 

Sorry L4L_1 You still have your humor after tonights game


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Rasheed Wallace has no killer instict what so ever! he is too unselfish as the TNT commentators were saying, and said 'Sheed needs the same 'aggression' of Zach Randolph. Scoring 60 pts in a game this late in the season, with only 6 weeks left...You know we will get punked in the 1st round again. We can't just blame some of the players, Mo Cheeks is to blame also. Our offense just sucks!! Does he know what he is doing out their?!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

What I want to know is how these guys look at each other with pride in the locker room after a loss like that? When I played ball in college, I'd be so embarrassed for losing that way I wouldn't leave my dorm room till I could redeem myself? Does that type of competitiveness end when you go pro or what? Geez you think they'd at least feel a little for putting on such a crappy show for the fans, right? But as Bonzi said, they'll ask us for our autographs no matter what right?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

You guys are way too hard on your own team...hell, it's only one game.

I caught the TNT broadcast of the game, and the announcers were saying that it was an outstanding game plan that was instituted by Larry Brown. They slowed the game down, because there was no way Philly would be able to keep up with the bigger, more athletic Blazers.

Coupled with missed open looks on the Blazers' part constituted the rout. Games like this happen.

The Blazers did appear to quit to me in the fourth quarter, but then again the game was already decided by then. There were some easy layups by the Sixers, but as the announcers said, one was when Qyntel Woods turned his head.

As I said, it's only one game. The real test to see if this is an epidemic is when they play Indiana, and the effort they come with.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Ron, you know as a Laker fan just how dumb our team can be, throw in no effort and no heart in a close playoff race like this and we are toast. I predict the Lakers will catch us by the end of this month. Want to take me up on that?


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh yeah and the TNT announcers were just being PC! What John and Danny really were really saying is "Sheed you are a lazy arsss! Step up and be a leader!":yes:


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

I was at the game and I have to say it was just about the worst display of basketball I have ever seen!!!! .....and I have been to more of my share of Portland Fire WNBA games....and this was worse...(the WNBA players are REALLY BAD, but at least they hustle). This was an embarrasment on national TV. I hope we suck it up and recover on Saturday vs. Indiana.


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

The only bright side was the fact it was Disco Night...the BlazerDancers and Blaze were awesome.....too bad the frickin team didn't show up......if only they were as good as the dance team and mascot, then we'd be onto something........


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*whoa...*



> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> Scoring 60 pts in a game this late in the season , I honestly don't think we will make it past the 1st round in the playoffs.....again


Let's not go nuts here. Like Ron said, it's only 1 game. We'll see how they play on Saturday when the Pacers come to town.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Gee, maybe we should skip the playoffs and get right to Summer Time trading! This team looked like they are ready for Summer vacation! I think that a Wallace/Wells combo would be very attractive to some teams.

Gary Payton and Pau Gasol are the two players I would like to see aquired this Summer. Ah, to be a Blazer fan!!!!!:grinning:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCityJB</b>!
> The only bright side was the fact it was Disco Night...the BlazerDancers and Blaze were awesome.....too bad the frickin team didn't show up......if only they were as good as the dance team and mascot, then we'd be onto something........


Hey, maybe you can answer my question about what delayed the start of the game. Kevin Harlan said "hair" was all of the floor. It made me wonder!

As far as the game goes - I agree it was one of the worst I have ever seen too. It did remind me of that Cleveland game a couple of years ago.

These guys were playing a back to back game but that is no excuse for the lack of hustle and effort.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*translation of a word*

unselfish:lazy


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Ron, you know as a Laker fan just how dumb our team can be, throw in no effort and no heart in a close playoff race like this and we are toast. I predict the Lakers will catch us by the end of this month. Want to take me up on that?


Personally, I don't think the Lakers can catch the Blazers at this late date. They are 5 games back with only 24 to play; I just don't see the Blazers going into a free-fall.

Which is too bad, because the Lakers are going to have a real tough run if they end up in the 6th or 7th spot. I much prefer the 4th or 5th spot, because we would get a Minnesota or Portland, which has to be an easier first round than a San Antonio or Sacramento, and then the second round would probably be Dallas, who I think is a weak no. 1 at best.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Ron, I'm going to bet you that LA has our spot by the end of this month. Portland just doesn't give a rip, yesterday proved that! Kobe is on fire and Shaq is almost back, that translates into trouble if you're a Blazer fan. Remember LA is only five games back and we dropped two to teams that have no shot of making it in the playoffs. This could get ugly really quickly!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*wow-folks here*

seem to give up awful easy!

Let's at leat wait and see how they come out of the gate tomorrow! 

The game with Indy is oging to be a battle with both teams trying to snap out of a funk. We both have different situations but the goal is the same-COME ABOUT, you are headed for an iceburg!

Who's going to get it done? Us or them?

This is from INDYSTAR.com:

Thomas didn't know what to do with his team Thursday. Was it time to back off or time to push a little harder? There wasn't an easy answer after the heartbreaking loss to the three-time defending NBA champion Lakers.

But his spirits were high after watching his team play so well in the second half. Artest felt it, too.

"I think we're coming out of it," Artest said of the team's recent funk. "We finally got back to playing like we should in the second half. Now, we've got to put it all back together in time for Portland and Sacramento."

****side note**** What about Artest/Wallace/Wells on the court together? Explosive? I hope not! If so-I hope Artest is the one to blow! Can't wait for tomorrow night-the Rose Qtr. will be loud-I KNOW we fans will do our part. Let's hope the team does theirs! :yes:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

If Ron doesn't, I'll take the bet, terrible. so what's the wager?  



> Ron, I'm going to bet you that LA has our spot by the end of this month.


The Blazers are not going to fall that quickly. Portland will beat Indy. Someone call Cheeks and remind him to post up Sheed every time down the floor. Oneal cannot handle him for very long. Bonzi needs to go to the hole and draw some fouls on oneal and miller. And artest is a time bomb waiting to boom. Let Patterson put a body on him and they can dance the night away.

The Lakers have a helluva lot of games left, going on a long road trip next week, with lots o' back to backs. I just hope they maintain their position, stay healthy and we'll see what happens come playoffs. The rest time for them is over. I really don't care about seeding at this point. The Lakers blew their chances for a top 4 spot long ago.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

naesdj: Okay here's the bet, if I win you have to admit and post here on the BLazer board that Shaq does in fact get special rules and treatment when he's on the court that no other player gets except for mmmmmm Kobe; further you and your Laker Flock know it and love to argue it cause there's nothing we can or the rest of the NBA can do about it, and as fans you know your team gets away with murder out there most nights. 

However if I lose I'll post on the Laker board that the Blazers did infact choke away game flippin 7 of the WCF's three years ago to a better Laker team and the anger I have towards the Lakers since is really my own personal disappointment with my Blazers and their in-ability to execute whenever it matters most!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

As much as I know that I'll win the bet, I would never agree to your terms. I can't agree to something I don't believe. :laugh:

I was thinking more of a proclamation of who is right or wrong in our respective signatures, something like:

"Terrible/Naesdj is right on every account. Terrible/Naesdj are bad fans of their team and are banned from posting in their forums for a term of 7 days. Don't try and ask them questions because their lack of faith in their team's ability makes them no longer deserving of being a true fan."

The only exception of this is I do have to edit things sometimes, but I will not post in the Laker Forum. Also, we can force eachother to use any avatar in our current collection. Since you are not a SM, I will make arrangements for you to use a special avatar for the same 7 days.

Deal?


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

You got it! I would however like to point out to you that you have Kobe and Shaq and your team has lost all of what two games in three weeks? My team just lost by 30 at home to the Sixers and if it was just because their shots weren't falling that wouldn't be a real problem, but as a team they just quit! Our two team are going in two different directions. I really don't think you'll win this bet, as much as I hate to say it. One month will tell the tale!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright then, agreed. At the end of the day March 31, one of us will be changing our sigs to match this phrase and I will make arrangements for avatars for you. You wrote quote: "I'm going to bet you that LA has our spot by the end of this month." The Blazers are in 4th right now, so the lakers would have to get that position. Correct?

Just to be clear, If you win, I post:

"Terrible is right on every account. I am a bad fan of the Lakers and am banned from posting in the Laker forum for a term of 7 days. Don't try and ask me questions because my lack of faith in my team's ability makes me no longer deserving of being a true fan."


and if I win, you post:

"Naesdj is right on every account. I am a bad fan of the Blazers and am banned from posting in the Blazer forum for a term of 7 days. Don't try and ask me questions because my lack of faith in my team's ability makes me no longer deserving of being a true fan."

 I'm taking off for awhile, but I'll check back later. Peace.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

bump. 

Anyone seen Terrible?

Honestly, I hope I lose the bet, just as much as Blazer fans want Terrible to lose his bet, but I don't think I will. Both teams are playing well right now, and I just don't see portland falling that quickly or the Lakers able to make up that much ground in such a short time.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey naesdj, your Lakers just beat a team we couldn't and has been on a 10 game win streak before they played you guys. Further Shaq and Kobe scored what 65 points combined? I can't tell ya the last time two Balzers put up numbers like that in one game. The Lakers have dropped two game since the all star break the Blazers are just about 500. Our two teams are not going in the same direction! Not even close! The Blazers had the second lowest point score in all the games yesterday to still win. The Lakers have hit the gas, and everyone in the country can see it. The Blazers in all fairness will be lucky to hang on. The Pacers are not a team that puts the Blazers on track it's a game the Blazers should win every time with the talent we have. 

The Twolves beat the Suns wich we couldn't and KG is on a tear. I don't see how the Blazers will beat the Wolves in the up coming game, let alone the Sixers in their house. 

I'm sorry naesdj, you're going to lose this bet. That road trip the Lakers is going on is cake. The Lakers will blow through the east without breaking a sweat, I wonder how the standing will look then?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree the road trip shouldn't bring home too many L's, but like you, I've seen my team "play down to the level of the competition" and get swept by the bulls and warriors in recent years. 

I honestly hope I do lose the bet, but I just don't see the Blazers falling that quickly. We'll just have to wait and see. Chat with you on the 31st, if not sooner.
Peace.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

naesdj, it's always better to start off like crap than to finish like crap. The Lakers know how to finish and that's what makes them champs, the Blazers have not mastered that skill and that why you will be banned for a week on your own board!:laugh:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The Blazers started like Crap and scarrily enough they look like the could finish out like crap.

I am not hoping for a great sandwich on crap bread.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I am not hoping for a great sandwich on crap bread.


LOL!:laugh: 

Thanks, Schilly. I needed that. 



> naesdj, it's always better to start off like crap than to finish like crap. The Lakers know how to finish and that's what makes them champs, the Blazers have not mastered that skill and that why you will be banned for a week on your own board!


Looking forward to the ban Terrible, but I just don't see the Lakers in 4th by the end of the month. By the end of the season....... maybe.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

An inverted crap cookie our goodness is in the middle!:laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

14 days to go Terrible.

Lakers are 5 games behind the Blazers now, with the

@ Clippers
@ Kings
Celtics
@ Spurs
@ Hawks
@ Rockets
Wizards
@ Sonics
Memphis

in the next two weeks. 9 games, mostly on the road...


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey we just lost two straight on the road, my team is doing all it can. :no:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Statistically at this point, I've won the bet. Want to go double or nothing?


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

naesdj, The Blazers still have Dallas coming and maybe two more games after that before the end of this month. There's still a chance. Would be very surprised if the Blazers can hold off the Jazz, Lakers or Wolves by the end of the year.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright, then we'll wait until next Monday, but there is no way in hell that the Lakers will be higher than the Blazers by then, let alone in 4th place. The Lakers are 3 games behind the Blazers, so if the Lakers win their next three and the Blazers lose their next three, they would still be tied. Remember, we started this bet before Pippen went out. Things don't look good for the Blazers right now without him. But I still don't see the Lakers any higher than 6th or 5th by the end of the season.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

naesdj, believe me our starters have allready booked their first class tickets to their favorite destinations starting May 15th. I wouldn't be surprised to hear that Pip wont be back cause his knee isn't better yet!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

:laugh: 

I just checked the schedule for the remaining Blazer games...

Mar 28 Fri Dallas
Apr	1 Tue Golden State 
3 Thu Utah 
4 Fri @ Golden State
6 Sun Minnesota
8 Tue @ Houston
9 Wed @ San Antonio 
11 Fri @ Memphis 
13 Sun L.A. Lakers
15 Tue Phoenix
16 Wed @ L.A. Clippers 

So there is absolutley no way that things change by the end of this month. The Blazers only have one more game to win/lose. No matter what the outcome, the Blazers will still be a game up on the Lakers by Monday.

If you don't want to go double or nothing, then I've got some work to do and find a nice avatar for ya. :grinning:


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I have no problem losing this bet, because I know in late May the Lakers will still be playing and Portland will be watching from their tropical getaways yet again!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Man I think you are making a strong push for the Chicken Little award.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd like to be called the Chicken Prophet thank you!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Chicken Prophet :laugh: good one.

How does this avatar look on ya?









or







or







or







or


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd prefer the Kobe dunk one, Shaq makes me ill!:sour:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I like the Mark Madsen one, everytime i see it it cracks me up!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah but your not having to use it under your name for a week!:hurl:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Your new and improved avatar should happen soon. Now go change that sig!

Peace.


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

It was too hard to watch!


----------

